# Any Artists here? Post Your halloween Art!



## 22606

Those are really good, osenator. 

I did these doodles years ago. Nothing special, but they are something, I suppose.


----------



## Danceswithdoom

Here is a Halloween cat I did a few years ago.


----------



## JennWakely

Paper mache clay Frankenweenie


----------



## Spookybella977

Jenn he is AWESOME!!!!!


----------



## Its the Great Pumpkin

Awesome stuff guys! Love all these creations! Here are a few of mine!


----------



## Its the Great Pumpkin

Some Haunted Mansion Props I have sculpted and casted in resin.


----------



## Kelloween

.........................................................................................


----------



## Pretty Little Nightmare

Jenn- Frankenweenie looks awesome! You did a great job!
Its The Great Pumpkin- Those casts are superb!
Kelloween- Your artwork blows me away. Please feel free to post more pics of other things you have painted. Your victim was one lucky lady!


----------



## osenator

Wow, theses are amazing!


----------



## Scatterbrains

My son at work


----------



## Kelloween

My son at work 








they are finishing up on issue 6 right now!


----------



## Kelloween

Scatterbrains said:


> My son at work


we have some talented sons!


----------



## Passi

I would kill for an ounce of the talent in this thread.


----------



## xxScorpion64xx

Nice work everyone, this is just some random sketching on my sketch book for galaxy on my phone


----------



## annamarykahn

JennWakely said:


> View attachment 216804
> Paper mache clay Frankenweenie


2 cute ... well done!

amk


----------



## annamarykahn

Kelloween said:


> we have some talented sons!


wow, u sure do!

that is some amazing work/creation ...

amk


----------



## OpalBeth

Here is one of my paintings


----------



## blackfog

These are some that I have sketched on my ipad nice work everyone love all the talent























































There are more in my album


----------



## Spats

I posted these two a few years back in the Craft section...
(which is STUFFED with talent, by the way - get over there and check out that section of the Forum. Great stuff and good how-to threads)

These were both acrylic on masonite, with crackle added borders and thick gesso textures.

http://www.halloweenforum.com/halloween-crafts/73695-creepy-art-you-can-do.html?highlight=spats

http://www.halloweenforum.com/halloween-crafts/80814-creepy-art-ii-progression.html?highlight=spats



I've finally started doing digital work. This piece was done in photoshop. I figured I should do the cover for my novel myself, otherwise someone might come and take my 'real illustrator' card away from me.

This was done with a few different brushes, playing with opacity.
I also handdrew the font because I wanted something unique, especially with the first "H" in each word. I was trying to keep a vague art nouveau look to it without going overboard.


----------



## Laurie S.

*Fabulous work, y'all!! I guess it's kinda stupid to say that I'm a huge fan of Halloween art. Of course I am.  I've done several pencil drawings that some of you old-timers may remember, but the thread I originally posted them in doesn't show them anymore, so...*


----------



## S.O.S.

My first Halloween woodcut.


----------



## StanFam3

Great work everyone!


----------



## osenator

Here is a few pages of my current comic series I am working on.. Deals with heavy situations... Here are the charcters in a cemetery...


----------



## PMTT

Great work everyone!!!


----------



## Laurie S.

Very cool, osenator. It would be impossible for me to proportion everything into little panels. I admire that talent.


----------



## Spats

Hey, S.O.S.,

For your block print, did you use basswood? 
Was it cut linoleum?

It looks like real wood in the photo.

Curious about your materials, especially since the silhouette stuff is so cool at Halloween, and block prints have several centuries of history.
Very cool to see.


----------



## osenator

Thank you, Lauire. It's also all done on my little Nintendo 3DS XL too. I do have a Galaxy Tab and a bamboo tab, too, but I just love so much my 3DS and the feel of it. You have quite some talent too, like everyone else here too! I am loving everyones posts!


----------



## pellollo

I did this whit toilet paper and dry ice .... My kids love it!


----------



## OctoberDream

Nice work everyone. Keep them coming.


----------



## Paul Melniczek

There is some real talent here. I've been published extensively in the small press, so I have a pretty discriminating eye. If anyone wants to take it a step further, contact me and I can give you some links to small press horror publishers. Many of them are always on the lookout for artists. It's competitive, but you might find your artwork on the cover of a book or magazine in the near future.


----------



## Pretty Little Nightmare

Laurie S.- I love the Simpsons drawing you did!
s.o.s- That woodcut is awesome. I really like it!
pellollo- I love the one on the left!


----------



## thumpingmoonlight

I love this thread! Everyone is so talented!
I found a couple old drawings I did in college - I was really into pen and ink:


----------



## S.O.S.

Spats said:


> Hey, S.O.S.,
> 
> For your block print, did you use basswood?
> Was it cut linoleum?
> 
> It looks like real wood in the photo.
> 
> Curious about your materials, especially since the silhouette stuff is so cool at Halloween, and block prints have several centuries of history.
> Very cool to see.


Hi Spats, Yep, it's basswood. Found a good block of it at my local craft store at had at it. I have done some other carvings before, but I really wanted to try a block print so I went for it. I picked up a book on block printing on Amazon and learned a lot. Got the roller, paper and barren at the craft store as well and then went to town.


----------



## Combatdre

Here's mine... my medium is clay


----------



## thumpingmoonlight

Combatdre, those are incredible! I _love_ the tree!


----------



## Pyewacket

Wonderful artwork, here. I am particularly struck by S.O.S.'s woodcut design.

This is the drawing I've done to print out (trading card size) and include in the treat bags this year:

http://www.halloweenforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=220624&d=1412314016


----------



## Shadowbat

Guess you can consider this Halloween art.


----------



## cyberhaunt

Did a cover for an inspire magazine article.

http://inspire.adobe.com/2014/10/20/fright_bites_13_short_horror_films_for_halloween.html


----------



## osenator

I did a new one last week...


----------



## Its the Great Pumpkin

Nice Work Everyone! Here is the Haunted Mansion Caretaker head I have been working on. I will be molding him up soon! He will have hair and eye brows too! I am thinking also if getting him some glass eyes. Here is a few pics!


----------



## osenator

Very cool, pumpkin! I might one day try sculpting.


----------



## Oak Lane Cemetery

Some of my handiwork. Most of these are pretty old, some over 20 years. I hardly find time for drawing any more...

This one was published in Tattoo Savage Magazine about 20 years ago...









Doodled at work on a scrap of paper. Currently resides on the front of my locker...









Same pic as above, but recolored in photoshop...









Very old one, probably at least 20 years...









One of my few color drawings from back in the day...


----------



## osenator

Nice, Nightfisher.


----------



## Shadowbat

Finished this a couple days ago.


----------



## Skeletoncrew

A lot of talented folks here!! 


Here's two pumpkins my oldest dd did in acrylics, they were through the gallery she interns with for fresh market and were sold for charity.

Daughter outside gallery with fresh market rep.


----------



## thenightmarefamily

These are amazing pieces of art.


----------



## Shadowbat

Just finished this one this evening.


----------



## Shadowbat

tonights project


----------



## Muffy

Great work on here!


----------



## BlueFrog

An oldie but still the favorite of the pieces I have made: "The Hands of Time." The skeleton hand is real human bone.

Also the original polymer clay sculpture for a raven head brooch that I subsequently cast in porcelain. Really wish I had a picture of the completed product as I used a bunch of unexpected glazes to really make the detail pop. 

And a porcelain tadpole cast off a polymer clay original. Glazed these in approximately a bazillion different colors. They were a nightmare to produce because of the need to prop them up on teeny tiny pins during very high temperature firings. Wound up with more than one congealed mess of tadpoles until we got the support structures just right. Still have the molds for these so they might resurface in some other medium down the road.


----------



## Shadowbat




----------



## scorpiostudio

*ya like clowns?*

this is Teefers the Clown..acrylics on loose canvas...32 "x 20"


----------



## osenator

Real life horror...





































A hard scene I did for one of my comic series...


----------



## hallorenescene

impressive. I enjoyed every piece of art


----------



## ChrisW

Here's a painting I did for Polar Lights model company for their Michael Myers HALLOWEEN model kit.


----------



## Its the Great Pumpkin

Awesome work everyone! Love all these pieces of art! I'm more of a sculptor but I think I had mentioned before that I tried my first oil painting. A tribute to one Of my Favorite Halloween Cartoons from the Great Walt Disney. I did a few more things with it and am not calling this finished yet. But love where this is going.


----------



## Shadowbat




----------



## Shadowbat

My latest. A tribute to a Distortions mask design. Warlord.


----------



## ReelSore

Wow!!! Yall are talented. I can't hardly sign my name much less come up with anything like that. (need one of those bow-ing smiley's) Awesome work!!!!


----------



## hallorenescene

chrisw, that is fantastic.
the great pumpkin, I truly love it
shadowbat, those make me think of your mask collection. very nice


----------



## Saki.Girl

This I painted for a friend


----------



## hallorenescene

saki, that's the prettiest day of the dead craft I've ever seen.


----------



## Saki.Girl

Thank you sweetie 


hallorenescene said:


> saki, that's the prettiest day of the dead craft I've ever seen.


----------



## McBernes

That is an amazing painting scorpiostudio. I really think you should sell prints of it if you aren't already. The two things that make it so arresting are the treatment of the teeth and the eyes. The highlights make the teeth pop but not enough to unbalance the the rest of the face. The other is the way the eyes are done. Again the highlight on each one sets it off well and creates a sense if intensity. Nicely done.


----------



## Burgundyblack

*Odds and ends*

The first is accredited to nature... I just took a pic, the second I drew in crayon on one of those paper table covers they give you at some restaurants.Then a pic of the siberian husky costume concept that was abandoned ... post purchasing all of the pieces. neon creature?... and then My real estate seller concept of death for a story ... I never finished lol


----------



## hallorenescene

burgundy, nice concepts in pictures


----------



## Ragged Grin

concept sketches for this year


----------



## Ragged Grin

shirt design for haunt


----------



## hallorenescene

ferry, I love your pumpkin man. nice pictures. and your ragged grin t shirt is cool.


----------



## Burgundyblack

hallorenescene said:


> burgundy, nice concepts in pictures


Thx ^-^ lot's of ideas I am a master at starting (and hardly ever finishing) projects!


----------



## Burgundyblack

*More?*

I Don't want to over purge... but I don't know many Halloween lovers . But in order: Trick or treating /the devil... Void creature, lust, baby demon, and ice tree golem


----------



## Skeletons

Hey, I like your stuff, i'm new here and have just been scrolling through this thread, it's always good to see what other Halloween fans get up to. Might post some of my own stuff sometime...


----------



## Burgundyblack

Thx again Skel. And welcome, This is my first forum myself. I never really got into them before. But I'm finding them to actually be very fun and far superior at networking than facebook! Haha little rant there. But yeah welcome, and you should post... I'm about to purge a little more..

If I over do it guys, politely say "black cat"... that's the safe word ;p


----------



## Kingofpain86

This was sort of inspired by Pumpkinhead, I did it for a sketchbook in my drawing class:


----------



## hallorenescene

burgundy, nice work. there is no overdoing. post away.
king, nice wicked job


----------



## Burgundyblack

hallorenescene said:


> burgundy, nice work. there is no overdoing. post away.
> king, nice wicked job


gracias! Mi Amigo


----------



## Burgundyblack

This is a vid I made for the small time I was interested more so in films than sound: My class team, was not very good. So, I bought the props, I did the storyboard, the location scouting, the directing, the editing, the music, and casting.


----------



## hallorenescene

hey burgundy, I can't pull the video up.


----------



## Burgundyblack

hallorenescene said:


> hey burgundy, I can't pull the video up.


ooops lemme try again https://vimeo.com/76990119


----------



## osenator

I think I am due to draw a horror comic.


----------



## xxScorpion64xx

Os, this might interest you, I downloaded an app from the Google Play Store, it's called FlipaClip, it's a play on those drawings you would do when you were a kid, you know the ones where you would draw an image on one page and then another on the following pages and you kept going to resemble animation. .it's fun, check it out


----------



## osenator

Cool, I will need to try it. I just drew this now, pages of my new horror comic.


----------



## SonofJoker

Just finished this Madame Leota painting last night. 24x30 canvas with acrylics.


----------



## HalloweenKitten

Forgive the photo quality but here is my recent Halloween art. Leftover spray paint and acrylic.


----------



## osenator

Wow, Halloweenkitten, looks very good!

Here a few more pages of my comic. I really try to get the haunted House feel in it


----------



## osenator

More pages


----------



## osenator

Last few pages for now....


----------



## HalloweenKitten

Osenator that is very impressive!! ALL the arts and crafts on this site are so impressive and I am learning so much from all of you. Keep up the amazing work everyone


----------



## osenator

New pages I drew today


----------



## osenator

More pages of Hush


----------



## LoveAndEyeballs

You guys are so talented!

Here's a piece I did for our home a few months ago. It's acrylics on canvas and embroidery.









I also enjoy making little line drawings of monsters to use as embroidery patterns.

















I dabble in painting, and have done several sets of wooden letters/names for kids' rooms, like these (the most "Halloween-y" that I've done so far.)









Then I also started face painting at the beginning of this year.

















This year, I plan to begin doing bigger paper mache sculpting projects. I'm interested in special effects makeup, and would like to begin developing a sculpting skill set, and paper mache seems like a good place to start for me, since I have more experience with it than clay.


----------



## Tyrant

Some great artists on here! I'm impressed! 

This is all old work because I'm too lazy to scan anything newer, but here's a pencil sketch I did of a Silent Hill monster: 









Ink and marker piece of the same guy in my avatar from Resident Evil: 









I also studied photography in college and did this weird thing (the old school way without Photoshop):


----------



## JennWakely

http://www.halloweenforum.com/members/jennwakely-albums-castle-art-project.html


----------



## osenator

a few new drawimgs...


----------



## osenator




----------



## Oak Lane Cemetery

> This is all old work because I'm too lazy to scan anything newer


I can relate.


----------



## JennWakely

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.791009731012046.1073741837.515398161906539&type=3


----------



## Teresa.Macabre

Here are some of my drawings I had saved on my computer... I'm hoping to try and open up an online store one day! I'm just not sure if people would buy prints or cards of them so any feedback is appreciated.


----------



## osenator

latest page of my horror comic


----------



## KillerPumpkins

osenator said:


> a few new drawimgs...
> 
> These are very nice!!! Different than the norm. Good work!


----------



## KillerPumpkins

*Sketches to final color*

Fantastic art in this thread!!
Here are a few pencil to final color transitions of some of my work. For the most part I work digitally but nothing beats sketching in pencil first before I scan into Photoshop for the final coloring. I hope you enjoy! KP


----------



## Hagstone

I draw a lot of werewolves. But every now and then I do something generally spooky. Here's some of my favs:

































And this one I just finished a month or so ago for the Werewolf Calendar. Not really a scary werewolf, as the calendar is intended for a much more general audience, but I thought I would include it.









(bigger version here)


----------



## xxScorpion64xx

Wow hagstone, mind blown, thanks for sharing


----------



## KillerPumpkins

xxScorpion64xx said:


> Wow hagstone, mind blown, thanks for sharing


Very nice work!!


----------



## xxScorpion64xx

Very cool style killerpumpkins, thanks for sharing


----------



## osenator

I sketched this up in 4 minutes, I need to do more Halloween drawings!


----------



## osenator

A few new sketches


----------



## Bigameman

Lovin some Great Pumpkin


----------



## osenator

Try to guess this is from where?


----------



## EerieVonBones

Vacuforming my own monster masks. Girlfriend did the sculpt, I mold the masks.


----------



## SonofJoker

Bela Lugosi portraying Count Dracula, my first classic monster sketch of the fall season. 
12x18 grey toned paper with ink, ink wash, watercolors and white prisma pencil.


----------



## osenator




----------



## Thedrawguy

I completed the two Watercolor illustrations for an art show I hope to do in the future.
There was going to be a third piece, but I decided I wanted to get on to something different.
Originally the poem was longer, but I had to edit the text to fit the page.
I promise to post a new drawing soon and a few sculptures as well.

Thanks


----------



## SonofJoker

"To be undead and yet live on through the centuries..."

Bela Lugosi is complete on this wonderful October 1st. I'm no Basil Gogos, but I think it came out cool. Over all I spent maybe six hours on it over the course of about 3 days.
12x24 canvas with acrylics


----------



## Ghost Studio

Wow, that's fantastic! And disturbing!


----------



## Stephasaurus

I've been participating in Drawlloween 2015 this year. A list is provided and then you draw your own take. Here's what I've drawn thus far:


----------



## Bigameman

Love the troll



Stephasaurus said:


> I've been participating in Drawlloween 2015 this year. A list is provided and then you draw your own take. Here's what I've drawn thus far:
> 
> View attachment 261074
> 
> 
> View attachment 261075
> 
> 
> View attachment 261076
> 
> 
> View attachment 261077
> 
> 
> View attachment 261078
> 
> 
> View attachment 261079


----------



## osenator

One of my last pages of one of my comics,,,,









Scary part, they are brother and sister,,, 

Kidding!

They are in a cemetery In my last page....


----------



## Kris Kragle

Stephasauraus you are a real pro or if not you should be. Love the variety of line thickness. Love the little devil with the eggs and toilet paper...


----------



## Stephasaurus

Thank you, Kris  I plan to post some more in a few days...


----------



## lizzyborden

Stephasaurus said:


> Thank you, Kris  I plan to post some more in a few days...


And thank you Stephasaurus! I'd never heard of Drawlloween before. I'm a little rusty with my drawing skills and these prompts are what I need to get back in the habit. 

Your drawings are great BTW. Looking forward to seeing more.


----------



## Stephasaurus

Okay, here's my latest batch for "Drawlloween". Only 17 more to go!


----------



## lizzyborden

Love them all especially the cat, the eyeball bat and the raven.


----------



## gotdisney?

My daughter's art


----------



## Pyewacket

I was told that my drafting table - which sits in the living room - needed some spookification. So I came up with a Halloween House floor plan to display on it.


----------



## Stephasaurus

Dang, I've fallen behind with my drawings! Here are some more...


----------



## Stephasaurus

Here's some more....


----------



## Stephasaurus

Getting to the end!


----------



## a_granger

Stephasaurus, love, love, LOVE your illustrations!!! 
You have such wonderful drawings and I love the different styles, from the classic monsters and vintage Halloween to the zombie and minimalist flying bat eye.


----------



## Stephasaurus

Oh, thank you, Granger! It's been quite the challenge drawing on each day, but I'm having such a blast!


----------



## Phantom Blue

*Mad Skills*

Seriously, those are some Mad Skills. Over the years my pencils and charcoal has been replaced with a mouse and seeing your drawing makes me want to pull out the drawing pad.....if I can find them. ? What is your fee for designing something that I can use as a tattoo? 
PB


----------



## Dustin Tesseneer

What is it made of?


----------



## Stephasaurus

Thanks you, PB! It's funny you mention tattoo design--I had an opportunity to become a tattoo apprentice many, many years ago, but took a different art path. I sometimes regret that because whenever my freelance dries up, I always see "Help Wanted" ads for tattoo artists! But I'm not sure what to charge for a tattoo design. PM me and we can work something out.


----------



## Stephasaurus

And the last three drawings for Drawlloween 2015. I had a lot of fun doing it, but I may skip it next year. It really cut into my Halloween leisure time!


----------



## Greenwick

You definitely should! You can also upload things to print on demand sites like zazzle.com. I did that a few years ago, spread the links a bit, haven't touched it since. Gets me about $100 a year for no continued effort. 



Teresa.Macabre said:


> Here are some of my drawings I had saved on my computer... I'm hoping to try and open up an online store one day! I'm just not sure if people would buy prints or cards of them so any feedback is appreciated.


----------



## lilibat

I've lost most of the photos of my paintings, I guess I could redo the ones I still have, but here's one. In fact I am making a prop based off this guy.


----------



## Shadowbat

This is one I finished a couple weeks back.


----------



## LoveAndEyeballs

I'm a face and body artist, and do more "traditional" artwork, too - painting and drawing on paper/canvas, clothing, wood - anything inanimate, really. Here are some of my pieces (some still in progress


----------



## KillerPumpkins

Wow! The artwork in this thread is amazing. Definitly an honor to be amongst you all.

Most people know me as KillerPumpkins, which is aproject of mine based on a art and story. It's not about Halloween but the art sure lends itself to it though.

I am now focusing on new directions with my art and style and am really enjoying it. Here are a few examples below.


----------



## stick

Some Killer art work here. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Shadowbat

This was my latest.


----------



## Doug Graves

Some paintings from over the years.


----------



## LoveAndEyeballs

I tried out painting some on clothing. These are up for sale on eBay right now: http://www.ebay.com/usr/artbychelseak


----------



## McBernes

Here are some things I've done over the last few months:


----------



## McBernes

Here are a few more:


----------



## Theda LaStrel

I make sock beasties.


----------



## unlovedpoet

Painted this over an old canvas I had over a weekend. She's now hanging in my guest bathroom! I cut the silhouette out of contact paper to make a giant stencil and painted the bat in silver paint for a nice shimmer.


----------



## GirlGhoul

Here are a few pencil drawings I've done. "Nosferatu" and "Alien and Craft".


----------



## BillyBones

Love your Nosferatu.


GirlGhoul said:


> Here are a few pencil drawings I've done. "Nosferatu" and "Alien and Craft".
> View attachment 454498
> View attachment 454506


----------



## Teresa.Macabre

Please ignore my crooked photo but this is a drawing I did for my wedding. For our wedding favors, I am getting this drawing put on tote bags for guests to use.
I'm really happy with how it turned out.


----------



## Cpt Murphy

Did some tinkering with a photo for Halloween:


----------



## osenator

a new quicky!


----------



## Spanishtulip

A painting I did for my secret reaper victim.










Sent from my SM-S975L using Tapatalk


----------



## sneakykid

Spanishtulip said:


> A painting I did for my secret reaper victim.


Wow, nice!! Stencil or freehand? What kind of paint?


----------



## osenator

Halloween drawing #2 2017


----------



## Spanishtulip

sneakykid said:


> Wow, nice!! Stencil or freehand? What kind of paint?


Thanks sneakykid, It was an acrylic paint background and then the silhouette I did with various black sharpies, I traced the basic horse and rider and then added the details, trees etc freehand.


----------



## lilibat

an other one


----------

